# Online portfolio?



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm wanting to build an online portfolio to make selling online and showing off my work easy. I don't need anything fancy, just a place where I can upload pictures with descriptions. I've looked and all the professional portfolio hosts are too expensive more my needs, and the free ones only let me post a few pictures at most without paying a lot. I don't mind paying for a domain and maybe a one time fee, but $150-$200 a year is way more than I want to spend. Do you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Most internet providers give their customers web sites. Check with them.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I hate to say it but seems everything and everyone is doing it on FACEBOOK!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Instagram and Pinterest.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

It all depends on what you're doing now and your future plaans.

If you're just starting out and this is just a side venture, those website costs you named might be more than you're willing to spend.

But if you ever want to expand things - please note that I'm not necessarily talking about this being your only way of making your full-time income - you are always better off "owning your own real estate."

What I mean is - Facebook, Etsy and all the other craft/social media websites own your content - not you. They can drop you or ban you for any reason. They do not owe you an explanation.

There are excellent and cheap hosting options for you to put up your offerings. I don't work for any of them and I'm not sure it's appropriate I post links here.

But for $50-$80 a year you can be on the web with your own website using WordPress as the shell. Fill it with your pics and product info and contact info and you are your way to controlling things on your own terms.

If that is still more than you want to spend, I'd recommend the free version of WordPress. Choose a name you can migrate over to your own website if you ever do so. For example, BillSmithWoodworking.WordPress.com and then move BillSmithWoodworking to its own .com if you choose to do so in the future.

Howard


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What I mean is - Facebook, Etsy and all the other craft/social media websites own your content - not you.
> - HowardInToronto


This is 100% false.

Not only is it false but they don't want to own your media because that would make them responsible for it and open them to all sorts of lawsuits. They may have the right to use your images for marketing purposes but that isn't carte blanche either. For example, Instagram has their own account where they repost images that are popular or otherwise exceptional but they do credit back to you as the source.



> They can drop you or ban you for any reason. They do not owe you an explanation.
> - HowardInToronto


This is true but it doesn't happen unless you break their Terms of Use.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Rick - thanks for adding your info.

With social media, you are still driving traffic to their sites. You have zero ownership and zero control. It's not important to parse the various TOS details. You can still get dropped - for good reason and not.

As I'd mentioned, a good hybrid is is the free WordPress website. The idea is similar to yours, Rick - if you ever decide to go your own way, you can move thewoodknack to its own dot com. Your branding will remain somewhat intact.

If someone wants to test the waters with a reasonable free solution, I recommend WordPress because of more long-term flexibility. The self-hosted version dominates the marketplace because developers continue to develop what are by now probably thousands of free plugins and templates. Images and content remain intact if you migrate from free to paid. The process is largely received as straightforward.

Howard


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Why not refer customers to your projects page here on LJ. I've done that and had good results.
Like this:
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/projects


----------

